
World Bank Insider Blows Whistle on Corruption, Federal Reserve - prawks
http://www.thenewamerican.com/economy/economics/item/15473-world-bank-insider-blows-whistle-on-corruption-federal-reserve
======
revx
Primed by the revelations about the NSA recently, I'm not as hesitant to
believe this as I normally would be. Conspiracy theories like this are always
easy to laugh at until there's enough proof to tip you off that there's
actually something happening. Right now it's just a few whistleblowers, but
every story has to start somewhere.

I would say that I am not a believer in a massive conspiracy to control the
world's money, except that really, I hope there is. I really hope that a lot
of the world's problems are caused by a cartel of a few bad suits. That way
when the dust settles, either the world is a better place, or we at least know
who led us to this place.

A few things in the article (Oh just go read it, it's not that long) that need
some discussion:

> "there are even plans in place to impose martial law in the United States,
> she said."

Really? That I'm going to need some proof on.

> "The World Bank whistleblower also said that contrary to official claims,
> she did not believe there was any gold being held in Fort Knox. "

That's Oceans Eleven level stuff. I can just imagine the guards patrolling
around empty rooms that they think are full of gold. I'm interested to see the
truth level of this statement, but that's a bit too outlandish for now.

I'm glad whistleblowers are stepping forward. In the train stations, there's a
motto plastered on every wall - "If you see something, say something". We just
need to make sure that runs both ways.

~~~
lsc
>That's Oceans Eleven level stuff. I can just imagine the guards patrolling
around empty rooms that they think are full of gold. I'm interested to see the
truth level of this statement, but that's a bit too outlandish for now.

well, put that way, yeah, I agree. but eh, from what I understand, the
standard assaying process is not thorough enough to catch, say, a chunk of
tungsten in the gold. So it would kinda surprise me if most of the gold sold
at the corner gold and silver shop had the advertised gold content. The
government having at least some fake gold? would also be unsurprising. The
government intentionally storing fake gold? okay, now we're starting to get
into crazy town, but... not impossible crazy.

I mean, I'm not saying the gold in fort knox is fake... but I don't think it's
an impossible idea.

------
contingencies
The background is that, like Edward Snowden leaving the NSA, Karen Hudes came
from a position of relative comfort and security as Senior Counsel at the
World Bank to blow the whistle. She emerged some time ago; this is a new
article on her revelations and not strictly speaking breaking news. However,
her revelations deserve further consideration and so it's refreshing to see
them redistributed in the current climate.

The broader background is that the nature of our fractional reserve system is
one of wealth centralization via institutionalized, state-enforced usury, and
humans have known about the perils of such schemes (for example, most of the
monotheistic religions speak out about the dangers of these systems).

The World Bank and other 'international' institutions have over the last few
decades been largely unmasked as surrogate tools of the US State Department,
for example through books such as _Confessions of an Economic Hitman_. Having
had the chance to personally meet with diplomats who have confirmed details
within such sources, and having received shocking responses to some FOIA
requests in Europe (), I am in no doubt personally as to the way the wind
blows in the global economic system.

IMHO, the challenge that humanity now faces is to adopt fairer and more
holistic financial/economic systems that reward social and environmental
concern, recognize the interlinked nature of our shared fate, and to
transition our current economic systems (in the physical goods/supply chain
sense) and our trajectory of technological development toward these new
systems without causing sudden breakdowns. Thankfully, most of this should be
possible. A critical mass of two things are required: political will and the
capacity for disengagement from the sole financial profit motive of corporate
and individual actors is what is needed.

------
socialist_coder
this belongs in r/conspiracy

~~~
wavefunction
Does it? Consider the LIBOR scandal:

[http://www.ft.com/intl/indepth/libor-
scandal](http://www.ft.com/intl/indepth/libor-scandal)

Criminal collusion doesn't necessarily emanate from smokey back room deals
struck by hooded figures. This is just another signal about the continued
break-down in the rule of law and the institutions we're supposed to trust as
members of civil society.

Then there was the HSBC laundering billions for the narco-cartels, or the
gentleman in Germany who was institutionalized for ten years by his ex-wife
and the bank she worked for after he tried to blow the whistle on their tax-
evasion schemes. I'd rather live in a world where this stuff doesn't happen,
but it doesn't seem to be an option.

